# torn between these two and what a difference!!



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

hi
there are two cats currently in the shetler or foster care that i am interested in

both are adult males

one is a small siamese- buff colored and loves other cats

the other is a large and gorgeous Norwegian Forest cat


yeah, could they be any different?

i can't have two- so i figure my decision should be partly practical

i need to know if either of these breeds are prone to any genetically based illnesses or conditions

i heard siamese often get asthma

i would think that the Norwegian forest cat would be pretty sturdy

any one know more about these breeds?

a google search so far has been fruitless, not sure just how to search this topic

any advice appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Purr-sonally, I would go with the Norweigen Forest Cat. Although I have 3 Siamese-mixed, I believe that a forrest cat would make a great pet. Of course, the personality of each cat must be scrutinized in order to get a cat that you want.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If I know what I'm talking about, a Norwegian forest cat is long-haired, correct? Well, a friend of mine has one, and the only health problem it seems to have is neverending hairballs, resulting in neverending puking. Every day he comes home to a new little puke pile. However, there is medicine you can give your cats for hairballs, so if you don't mind that, then either cat would be great. I'm a huge advocate for Siamese as well -- although they can be high-maintenance as far as attention goes. If you don't give it enough, Siamese tend to develop behaviors related to this.


----------

